# No more Daily Mail articles



## Northerner (Oct 1, 2013)

Apart from the dreadful reporting gaffes every time they do a diabetes-related article, I am thoroughly disgusted by the way they are vilifying Ed Milliband's father in their recent articles. Nothing to do with politics, just pure bile and I hope it backfires on them by generating more support for Milliband. It's just a form of bullying 

So, I won't be including any links to DM articles in future, I don't think we'll miss them!


----------



## Northerner (Oct 1, 2013)

*How did your dad hate Britain? Twitter responds to the Mail's Ralph Miliband slur*

The Daily Mail said Ed Miliband's father hated Britain. The public gave its satirical response the hashtag #mydadhatedbritain

The Daily Mail has refused to apologise for attacking Ralph Miliband, instead running an editorial repeating the claims that Ed Miliband's father hated Britain. Many people have been what they see as an inappropriate personal attack. In reaction, some users on Twitter have set up the hashtag #mydadhatedbritain. Heavily tongue in cheek, and very British in attitude, here are some of the best ones:

http://www.theguardian.com/commenti...miliband-daily-mail-mydadhatedbritain-twitter


----------



## Cleo (Oct 1, 2013)

Northerner said:


> Apart from the dreadful reporting gaffes every time they do a diabetes-related article, I am thoroughly disgusted by the way they are vilifying Ed Milliband's father in their recent articles. Nothing to do with politics, just pure bile and I hope it backfires on them by generating more support for Milliband. It's just a form of bullying
> 
> So, I won't be including any links to DM articles in future, I don't think we'll miss them!



Good call!
I heard about this on the lunch time news today.  The DM have stooped incredibly low - they should have a bit of basic decency and leave the man to rest IN PEACE.


----------



## ypauly (Oct 1, 2013)

To have a little balance I had heard this somewhere before the daily fail started, maybe I watched it on a documentary. It was/is very poor taste though.

I would like to know what he thought of his sons (both of them) massive ?multi-million wealth.





The spectator also have a story on this. http://blogs.spectator.co.uk/rod-li...d-of-britain-sprung-from-his-marxist-beliefs/


----------



## LeeLee (Oct 1, 2013)

I agree with all the criticism of the Mail.  On the other hand, what will we all get riled up about in future??


----------



## Northerner (Oct 1, 2013)

LeeLee said:


> I agree with all the criticism of the Mail.  On the other hand, what will we all get riled up about in future??



yPauly will think of something


----------



## Old Holborn (Oct 2, 2013)

Now I know why I haven't read a Newspaper for 14 years.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 2, 2013)

Quote from Alistair Campbell last night, the DM is 'the worst of British values posing as the best'. Couldn't have put it better!


----------



## Abi (Oct 2, 2013)

Don't really understand why anyone buys it.
Morrison's value range retails at 99p for 6 rolls I think and flushes away much more easily


----------



## Northerner (Oct 2, 2013)

Abi said:


> Don't really understand why anyone buys it.
> Morrison's value range retails at 99p for 6 rolls I think and flushes away much more easily


----------



## Barb (Oct 2, 2013)

Northerner said:


> Apart from the dreadful reporting gaffes every time they do a diabetes-related article, I am thoroughly disgusted by the way they are vilifying Ed Milliband's father in their recent articles. Nothing to do with politics, just pure bile and I hope it backfires on them by generating more support for Milliband. It's just a form of bullying
> 
> So, I won't be including any links to DM articles in future, I don't think we'll miss them!



My OH's proudest moment recently was accepting a free Daily Mail in WH Smith then ripping it up and dropping it in the nearest bin!


----------



## Northerner (Oct 2, 2013)

Barb said:


> My OH's proudest moment recently was accepting a free Daily Mail in WH Smith then ripping it up and dropping it in the nearest bin!



Nice one!


----------



## AlisonM (Oct 2, 2013)

Can't recall the last time I read a Daily Anything, but especially despise the Daily Fail. Only useful thing it does is raise my blood pressure.

I liked the comment from the one whose dad is 'practically French'.


----------



## cherrypie (Oct 2, 2013)

The Daily Mail Song.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5eBT6OSr1TI


----------



## Northerner (Oct 2, 2013)

cherrypie said:


> The Daily Mail Song.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5eBT6OSr1TI


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Oct 2, 2013)

I heard this morning that the DM has the second highest circulation of any newspaper in the UK. 

Horrified and ashamed in equal measure.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 2, 2013)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> I heard this morning that the DM has the second highest circulation of any newspaper in the UK.
> 
> Horrified and ashamed in equal measure.



I believe their website is one of the most visited in the world also


----------



## AlisonM (Oct 2, 2013)

Northerner said:


> I believe their website is one of the most visited in the world also



For the comedy value no doubt.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 2, 2013)

AlisonM said:


> For the comedy value no doubt.



Apparently it's the 'sidebar of shame' that pulls 'em in!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Oct 2, 2013)

I made a conscious decision *NEVER* to visit the DM website some years ago.

They continually publish utter UTTER nonsense which upsets large communities of people. If those people then tell their friends "Have you seen this article in the Daily Fail" and those people visit to read for themselves the website gets another 'hit' and their page count increases. Some of the inaccuracies published are repeated often enough to make this almost seem like a definite strategy (no such thing as bad publicity etc).

Page hits are one method by which advertising revenue is negotiated. It doesn't matter that the irate visitors don't click the ads, their visits to the site are enough to earn the DM ????????s in advertising payments.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 2, 2013)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Page hits are one method by which advertising revenue is negotiated. It doesn't matter that the irate visitors don't click the ads, there visits to the site are enough to earn the DM ????????s in advertising payments.



Well, they'll get no more hits via this website!


----------



## ypauly (Oct 2, 2013)

Northerner said:


> yPauly will think of something



I have found something Milliband getting told lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







			
				Keith Anderson - ScottishPower CCO said:
			
		

> Mr Miliband
> 
> Thank you for your letter of 25 September.  As you can imagine, I have followed your recent comments about the energy market closely.
> 
> ...


----------



## am64 (Oct 2, 2013)

ypauly said:


> I have found something Milliband getting told lol



?????whats this got to do with it ????


----------



## ypauly (Oct 2, 2013)

am64 said:


> ?????whats this got to do with it ????


not much lol but I had to find something Alan said


----------



## Northerner (Oct 2, 2013)

ypauly said:


> not much lol but I had to find something Alan said



Very good Paul 

Getting back to the DM though, I'm getting the impression that they've really overstepped the mark this time - even one of Thatcher's ministers says it's nonsense!

http://www.theguardian.com/politics/2013/oct/02/thatcher-ally-daily-mail-ralph-miliband-lies


----------



## Austin Mini (Oct 2, 2013)

I havnt bought a newspaper since 1966. I hear people call it 'The Daily Wail'.


----------



## FM001 (Oct 2, 2013)

Lower than a snakes belly, even Murdoch's rags wouldn't stoop that low and make such insinuations 

Mind its good to see all the political parties united against the Daily Fail, Lord Heseltine is a big hitter for the tory's and speaking out in the guardian today will hurt those who thought it was big and clever to run the story  http://www.theguardian.com/politics/2013/oct/02/ed-miliband-daily-mail-regulation-william-hague


----------



## ypauly (Oct 2, 2013)

Northerner said:


> Very good Paul
> 
> Getting back to the DM though, I'm getting the impression that they've really overstepped the mark this time - even one of Thatcher's ministers says it's nonsense!
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/politics/2013/oct/02/thatcher-ally-daily-mail-ralph-miliband-lies



I think as Milliband jnr puts his father on a pedal stall and claims his father is a big influence in his political leanings that makes it OK to scrutinise his fathers political viewpoint.

They did it wrong though as most don't like attacks on the dead(which this appeared to be), myself included.

That said



There were some quite questionable aspects to Milliband senior that are not widely known and as a major influence on a potential prime minister it is right to look at those things.

One hat I read about today on the internet so may or may not be true was to be a member of the communist party you had to make some sort of oath to bring down the democratic government.

If true ( I don't know it's what somebody else wrote) it would be wise to find out just how much of an influence his father was on Ed.

Just saying like


Toby.
It is strange how quiet the Murdoch press have been on this with most of the reporting and comments coming from elsewhere.


Just noticed this http://www.thedailymash.co.uk/news/society/daily-mail-hates-everyone-in-britain-2013100279973

They seem to have it spot on lol


----------



## Northerner (Oct 3, 2013)

Keith Anderson - ScottishPower CCO said:
			
		

> Mr Miliband
> 
> Thank you for your letter of 25 September.  As you can imagine, I have followed your recent comments about the energy market closely....



http://www.foe.co.uk/news/challenge_energy_companies_bills_freeze_41239.html



Going back to Ed, Communism was never a serious prospect in this country, although Marx did think it would happen here first when he saw the plight of the working class in the industrialised cities of the 19thC. Instead, it came closest to happening in Russia, which was most unlikely since 97% of the population at the time were rural peasants. It was never true communism though, especially when Lenin died and Stalin took over.

Absolutely nothing wrong with socialism in my book, 'To each according to his need, from each according to his ability' is something a lot of these greedy, grasping fat cats ought to learn!


----------



## Redkite (Oct 3, 2013)

Northerner said:


> Absolutely nothing wrong with socialism in my book, 'To each according to his need, from each according to his ability'!



Unfortunately this is just an unworkable ideal in practice.  It might work in bee colonies, but the biological nature of the human being is to be competitive, not to be philanthropic.  So you end up with corruption and injustice whatever type of society we have.


----------



## ypauly (Oct 3, 2013)

Northerner said:


> http://www.foe.co.uk/news/challenge_energy_companies_bills_freeze_41239.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nothing wrong with socialism in my boook either as long as it is practiced by all. Champangne socialists like milliband just get up my nose because they have no intention of practicing what they preach.


----------



## gabriele (Oct 3, 2013)

ypauly said:


> because they have no intention of practicing what they preach.



Is that not how you spell --  Politics -- ?


----------



## ypauly (Oct 3, 2013)

gabriele said:


> Is that not how you spell --  Politics -- ?



 very true lol


----------



## robert@fm (Oct 3, 2013)

I think "politics" comes from "poly" (many) and "tics" (small annoying insects that bite).


----------



## ypauly (Oct 3, 2013)

robert@fm said:


> I think "politics" comes from "poly" (many) and "tics" (small annoying insects that bite).



Love it



In fact I might steal that!


----------

